# Draining a pleurx catheter



## pccoding@msn.com (Apr 22, 2011)

Is there a cpt code for draining a pleurx catheter?


----------



## tmrang (May 12, 2011)

Try this link...

http://www.carefusion.com/pdf/Interventional_Specialties/pleurx-reimbursement-IS1317-03.pdf

Hope it helps some!
Tonya


----------



## DC5 (Aug 2, 2019)

I see this is old but the link you provided doesn't seem to be working any longer. What is the appropriate code for draining a pleurx catheter


----------

